#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات >  محتاج مساعدة ضرورى اول طلب ليا

## khalid radio

السلام عليكم


مش عارف دا المكان المناسب للموضوع ولا لا فياريت لو دا مش المكان المناسب فاعذرونى و ارجو تنبيهى

دا اول طلب اطلبه فى المنتدى يارب ماتكسفونيش

انا استلمت شغل جديد فى مصر الجديدة 

و انا مش من القاهرة و حاليا اسكن فى شارع فيصل و طبعا بعانى يوميا من رحلة عذاب مرتين بين الطرفين اللى ابعد من بعض

دلوقتى انا بدور على مكان قريب شوية من الشغل فيريت اى حد يقدر يساعدنى او يعرف حد يساعدنى انى الاقى مكان للسكن لفرد واحد او فردين يكون قريب لمصر الجديدة 

ياريت يبعتلى ميل او يتصل بيا 

انا بجد محتاج انى الاقى مكان باسرع وقت ممكن

mail: khalid.nashaat@gmail.com


شاكر ليكم مساعدتكم و انتباهكم

خالد

----------


## ابن البلد

السكن في مصر الجديدة مرتفع جدا السعر
بس ممكن تشوف في المطرية أو الأميرية أو عين شمس
وهتضطر تأخد مواصلات برضك
لكن مش زي مواصلات من فيصل

----------

